# snowblower smoking alot



## shark56

I have a 1998 10 hp yard machine snowblower. The engine runs great and has good compression, but it smokes very badly. I always have to add alot of oil after each use and it makes my clothes smell very stinky


----------



## 43128

probably worn piston rings, if its a tecumseh its honestly not worth rebuilding considering the price of a new engine, especially if you have to pay a pro for parts and labor and cant do the job yourself. the job consists of removing the head, shrouding, sump cover, removal of rod, piston, rings, honing the cylinder, and reassembly.


----------



## Normex

shark56 said:


> I have a 1998 10 hp yard machine snowblower. The engine runs great and has good compression, but it smokes very badly. I always have to add alot of oil after each use and it makes my clothes smell very stinky


 Did you have a compression test? And are you sure you are not adding too much oil? May need head work and change gaskets.


----------



## Shryp

Are you sure the oil isn't over filled? Simply putting too much oil in it can cause the same issue. Could also be something with the valves leaking oil into the intake. Or as was stated you could need new oil rings or the cylinder walls could be scratched from something getting in there and allowing some oil to get through.


----------



## 43128

pull the cord over slowly and listen to the muffler, if you can hear a loud hiss that sounds like an air leak the exhaust valve is leaking


----------



## shark56

Could the Pistons be worn out even though it has good compression and lots of power? The engine still runs great, but smokes like crazy. I just checked and the oil is at the correct level.


----------



## Shryp

The piston has 3 rings on it. The top 2 rings are for compression and the bottom ring is to keep the oil out. It is possible for the bottom ring to be worn out or stuck inside and the top rings to still be sealing.


----------



## Normex

shark56 said:


> Could the Pistons be worn out even though it has good compression and lots of power? The engine still runs great, but smokes like crazy. I just checked and the oil is at the correct level.


 Did you have a compression test done?


----------



## shark56

Yes the compression is good. Do you think it could maybe be the valves? How much would it cost to get the rings replaced or have the valves redone?


----------



## Shryp

Here are some good videos of a Tecumseh rebuild:

https://www.youtube.com/user/MultiKhaz/search?query=tecumseh+refurbish

Look at the Tecumseh Refurbish ones. There are 5 or 6 of them. They are long, but very detail oriented.

Also check out some of these videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73

The parts are cheap and the work is pretty simple. Also, you can probably barrow the special tools from an auto parts store. Just pay a deposit and get a refund when you return them.


----------



## micah68kj

shark56 said:


> Yes the compression is good. Do you think it could maybe be the valves? How much would it cost to get the rings replaced or have the valves redone?


What is your good compression?


----------



## shark56

Thanks a lot, I will check those videos out. My compression is around 60 psi, which sounds low, but I heard it's normal because of the decompressor or something that's not letting it give a true compression reading.


----------



## Normex

I may be way off but Shryp would it be possible if the rings are drowned in oil it might skew a higher compression reading?


----------



## RoyP

From my experience it's cheaper to buy a new replacement engine and just replace the one that you have. If your not mechanically inclined enough to do that. Your between a rock & a hard place. Unless your overfilling the crankcase. Best of luck !!


----------



## shark56

Are there any Briggs and Stratton engines that could replace the tecumseh engine and fit properly?


----------



## Shryp

Normex said:


> I may be way off but Shryp would it be possible if the rings are drowned in oil it might skew a higher compression reading?


Maybe. I never tinkered too much with that kind of stuff. Everyone says if you have low compression drop some oil in the cylinder and if the compression gets better it is the rings and if it doesn't it is the valves.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

buy a ring set, head gasket, and case gasket, and put new rings on the piston, and put it back together. presto- fixed.

it will run another 20 years or more...

working on these little engines is not difficult, it's like playing with tinker toys or building blocks when you were a kid.

a new engine is going to cost a lot more than a ring set.


----------



## shark56

Alright thanks for your help! I think I may try an engine rebuild.


----------



## 43128

dont forget to buy a cylinder hone

Engine Cylinder Hone Adjustable 3 Blade Fits Bores 2 7" 220 Grit 4" Long Stone | eBay


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

keep it original all Tecumseh.

I found this NOS new engine for only $40, with minimal effort, if I can find this, you can find one

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...7-cherry-tecumseh-vintage-8hp-shortblock.html










or re-ring what you have

go on Ebay type in Tecumseh HM100 10HP or whatever you have, and see what comes up.

not an offshore Chinese Predator engine....PHOOEY !


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

shark56 said:


> I have a 1998 10 hp yard machine snowblower. The engine runs great and has good compression, but it smokes very badly. I always have to add alot of oil after each use and it makes my clothes smell very stinky



here ya' go sharky....it is a Tec. engine, no ?

you know what ya' gotta' do...

now do it...

Predator engine, my hiney !!


----------



## shark56

Ok thanks alot for your guys help! If I decide to hone the cylinder before putting in new rings, would I have to buy over sized rings or would you recommend not honing the cylinder?


----------



## Grunt

Could you post the brand and engine numbers so we know if your engine is a flat head or overhead valve. Correct diagnosis depends on knowing what engine you have.


----------



## shark56

It's a 10 hp mtd yard machines snowblower. The model number is 31ae664f352 and the engine model number is hmsk100. I believe it is a flathead.


----------



## SteelyTim

shark56 said:


> Ok thanks alot for your guys help! If I decide to hone the cylinder before putting in new rings, would I have to buy over sized rings or would you recommend not honing the cylinder?


I personally have never honed a cylinder to do a ring job unless the cylinder walls were scored. You can feel any kind of scoring of the walls with your finger or see them. That aside, I just use my finger to wipe down the cylinder walls with a good coat of engine oil before putting the new rings in. After I install the rings and piston I drip a little bit of oil into the combustion chamber and work it back and forth. You won't get proper compression in a dry cylinder.


----------



## guilateen02

If you dont want to tear down the blower during snow season I would try some Bon Ami cleaner in the spark plug hole. About half of a table spoon. And after that give it a treatment of Marvel Mystery Oil. The Bon Ami is just abrasive enough to clean the cylinder walls and rings with no damage. Also try different oils. Weight or no weight, synthetic or fossil ,they burn at different rates,temp. Ive done this treatment on many smoking engines with great success.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

shark56 said:


> Ok thanks alot for your guys help! If I decide to hone the cylinder before putting in new rings, would I have to buy over sized rings or would you recommend not honing the cylinder?


 just hone the cylinder and use a standard piston and rings. or, hone the cylinder and use the original piston with new rings. it's just power equipment. if the cylinder has normal wear it will be just fine.


----------



## 43128

i find you will almost never need oversize rings unless the engine has extremely high hours or was used commercially


----------



## KpaxFAQ

guilateen02 said:


> If you dont want to tear down the blower during snow season I would try some Bon Ami cleaner in the spark plug hole. About half of a table spoon. And after that give it a treatment of Marvel Mystery Oil. The Bon Ami is just abrasive enough to clean the cylinder walls and rings with no damage. Also try different oils. Weight or no weight, synthetic or fossil ,they burn at different rates,temp. Ive done this treatment on many smoking engines with great success.


I was just going to recommend some Marvel Mystery Oil in the plug hole overnight and maybe topping off the oil next time with it. You may be surprised what it frees up...  Unless the engine was completely neglected I'd be surprised if you put enough hours on it to warrant a rebuild but you never know I guess!


----------

